# Trouble posting



## Sammael99 (Nov 19, 2002)

It seems a lot of people (including myself) were barred from posting today (European time). I have not managed to post a single line from work, and now I'm home it's working fine. Morrus, you may want to look into it if it's still going on...


----------



## Psion (Nov 19, 2002)

I couldn't post to the forum OR reviews page last night or today until about an hour ago. I trust the fact you are reading this (and I was finally able to get my review up) means the problem is taken care of.


----------



## Balgus (Nov 19, 2002)

yup- i ditto the motion- could not post all morning (PST in US) and probably last night too- but I was asleep.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 19, 2002)

First time I've been able to post all day too.

Assuming this post goes through, of course!


----------



## Drawmack (Nov 19, 2002)

I was locked out myself for quite a while.


----------



## CrimsonScribe (Nov 19, 2002)

I was getting a "TCP Error" when I tried to post last night (+10 GMT) after waiting several minutes for the browser to keep trying again, and again.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2002)

Server needed a reboot.  Should be fine now, though.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 20, 2002)

I can post now, but the main news page is down.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2002)

Main news page works just fine for me.  Haven't had any trouble with it at all.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 20, 2002)

I' ma testing here too.

had problems eralier, just vame bacjk from th ber...

Rav


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 20, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Main news page works just fine for me.  Haven't had any trouble with it at all. *




Try the ENWORLD banner link at the top left of the forums.


Wulf


----------



## Swack-Iron (Nov 20, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Main news page works just fine for me.  Haven't had any trouble with it at all. *




Sorry, Morrus, but I've only been able to get a white page with the text "Session initialisation failed" whenever I go to the main news page. It's been like this all day, and happens when I try to go to http://www.enworld.org/ or http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 20, 2002)

Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, Morrus, but I've only been able to get a white page with the text "Session initialisation failed" whenever I go to the main news page. It's been like this all day, and happens when I try to go to http://www.enworld.org/ or http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index *




Ditto


----------



## hong (Nov 20, 2002)

Funny, I couldn't post last night, but I didn't have any problems with the news pages.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 20, 2002)

Ditto, for about the last 6 hours or so. It worked earlier in the day.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 20, 2002)

Swack-Iron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, Morrus, but I've only been able to get a white page with the text "Session initialisation failed" whenever I go to the main news page. It's been like this all day, and happens when I try to go to http://www.enworld.org/ or http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index *




Ditto  Happened to ne at 9:00 am CST.


----------



## tburdett (Nov 20, 2002)

When I use www.enworld.org I get a white page with 'Session initialisation failed'.

If I use enworld.cyberstreet.com/news it works fine.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm having problems with the main page as well, regardless wether I use www.enworld.org or enworld.cyberstreet.com, but I know that it worked earlier today.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 20, 2002)

*Fixed*

This is a known issue with PostNuke.

Sometimes, after a shutdown the session table gets corrupt and needs to be recreated. I don't know why, I just know thats how to fix it (which I've done).

Also fixed the javascript error I assume some of you must have been getting in the messageboards.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks, Blacksway!


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 20, 2002)

Thank you!


----------

